# Tips for tweaking a Single Stage Snow Thrower



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

Has any one done any modifications on the rubber edges on the auger to make a single stage snow thrower perform better? My rubber edges are a bit worn. The manufacturer says that I have to replace the entire auger assembly because I cant get just the rubber edges. The machine runs great but it is a bit old to throw that kind of money into it. Any suggestions on where I can get the rubber to cut my self. I probably only need to do the center flat scoop pieces to reduce the distance between the auger and the chute. Thanks.


----------



## TerrForms (Dec 9, 2005)

Try Tractor supply. I know they carry some strip rubber products. Or look up on the net.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*single stage snow thrower*

Assuming you own a Toro Power Curve the easiest fix is to change the belting and the edge.

The paddle strips are cut from a very heavy conveyor belt and the cleaning edge is a wear part that needs to be replaced after a time simply because it works in concert with the power curve and wears due to snow passing by it and thrown out.

You should not have to replace the entire assembly-I know my Toro's paddle can be replaced with no need to replace the shaft and metal brackets for the wear part consisting of the replacement belting for it.

Spray "Fluid Film" (Yes this is another shameless plug for a great product) on the paddles and chute assembly-its available from the local John deere dealer, WD- 40 works in a pinch or cooking spray as a last result.

leon


----------



## fruch (Jan 9, 2010)

Gentlemen,
Thanks for the advice. I am not working on a Toro Power Curve. Its an old Husqvarna.
I was able to find some rubber for another machine at the dealer. I drilled out the rivets and took off the old rubber and used it as a pattern to cut the new rubber to the right size and bolted it back on. I only replaced the middle flaps. It looks like I am going to get a chance to try it out this weekend. I plan to use this machine on the deck only so it should hold up OK. Good luck with this storm.
fruch


----------

